# A well spent $29.00



## rawdawgs50

definitely worth $30 with a little hone time. Good review.


----------



## affyx

Good review! Are they on sale all month at all stores? That's a nice price


----------



## ShipWreck

Yes JC…...... all stores.


----------



## a1Jim

Hard to beat the that price .Thanks for the review.


----------



## Dusty56

I saw the sales add and the Bubinga handles were winking at me , but I resisted the temptation.
Now with your review here , I might have to make a trip tomorrow afterall : ) Thanks !


----------



## NiteWalker

Great review and sale heads up, thanks!

The sale is good until 6/1 so I'll try to grab a set before then.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I own these chisels and use them all the time. I love them!


----------



## crashn

I got that same set, they were on sale and needed more since the only chisel that I had was a bad, cheap 1/2 incher. After sharpening on my Worksharp 3000, I have no complaints.


----------



## Dusty56

Well , I went and bought a set : ) 
I had to pick through the last three boxes that they had there to make one good set though. 
One chisel had a chip out of the cutting edge , one had a poor quality handle , and one had a defective "ferrule" on it. Another had a very loose "ferrule" on it. One wasn't sharpened correctly. I would definitely go to the store and inspect them before purchase , rather than buying on line. Mine are basically sharpened , but certainly need to be honed before using them. Yes ,they are worth the money just on looks and ergonomics alone , but now to see how they hold up : )


----------



## ShipWreck

Sounds like you found some crappers Dusty. I opened a few boxes and they all looked pretty consistent to me. I did the Eneeeeee Meneeeeeee Mineeeeee Moeeeeee thing when I decided on mine.


----------



## Dusty56

I was just grateful that I was able to make a complete set of four out of the twelve that were there : )
Slim pickin's for the next two customers : (
You did a nice job making yours shine that way : ) Thanks again for the review !


----------



## oldcary

Having seen the WoodRiver Butt Chisel Set on sale at Woodcraft recently I could not resist. The fit and finish was quite good but the sharpness out of the box was coarse and definitely needed sharpening and honing. After obtaining a scary sharp edge these butt chisels will now be my go to hand (no pounding) chisels. They produce nice shavings and seem to maintain a sharp edge. The feel of a sharp, well formed butt chisel in the palm of your hand is something all woodworkers should experience.


----------



## balidoug

Looks like a nice set, Shipwreck. Pity my tool budget is already badly overdrawn. Glad to see you're watching your spelling, Dusty.


----------

